# Meet Miss Luna



## tobi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everyone as you all may know I am new to the forum ;D I currently have one rat named Miss Luna who is just the most beautiful rat I have every seen (I am a little prejudice ) Luna is the sweetest rat that loves to cuddle & play. 

I am planning on getting her a girlfriend this weekend so wish us luck 8)

Welp without further adu here is a picture of my


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Miss Luna is very beautiful! Nice name too.

Sounds like you love her very much already. I hope you don't have her on pine shavings? I can't tell from the photo...if yes, research on this forum, some bedding that's okay for other small rodents is toxic to rats.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, she is adorable!


----------



## tobi (Oct 27, 2008)

dragonegg said:


> Sounds like you love her very much already. I hope you don't have her on pine shavings?


That is what I was given when I got her but I will be changing her to that soft fluffy stuff this weekend....and I think it will be much nicer on her paws also.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It looks like you have a lovely russian blue girly. Does she have white on her belly and front paws? If she does she's a russian blue berkshire. If there's no white at all she's a russian blue self.

She looks like my Aki
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/BroCo 2 - Gentles/Akijul1.jpg

Yep, hammocks, aspen or carefresh, a nice big wire cage, fresh water, and a friend. All the requirements for a happy ratty life.

Do you know how to do introductions between rats?

What are you feeding her?


----------



## tobi (Oct 27, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> It looks like you have a lovely russian blue girly. Does she have white on her belly and front paws? If she does she's a russian blue berkshire. If there's no white at all she's a russian blue self.
> 
> What are you feeding her?


Yes she has white front feet & a white spot on her belly, She also has like a roaning of brown mixed in with her fur on ther rump near her tail.....But no matter what color she is I lover her to pieces. 

I am currently feeding her a small bag of food I got at the pet store I am sure it is not the best of food but it is better then no food at all,,,I am also giving her fresh fruits and veggies every night with her dinner......

What kind of food would you sujest?


----------



## tobi (Oct 27, 2008)

Ow forgot to mention I will be picking Luna up a buddy this weekend (Sat 1 year cream hooded old female) It will be another female...I figured I will introduce them through each others cage I will put the cages side by side for a few days and feed them on that same end (making sure they cant get to each other through the cages) and then slowly introduce them on nutral territory until I am confident they wont fight......


Any other sujestions greatly apprecated.


----------

